# Yellow Dog



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2000)

question dememe.. y a t il quelqu'un qui a réussi a downloader LinuxYellowDog ?  je n'ai pas trouvé le foutu lien pour me rendre à celui ci :-\


mici!

------------------
Hete MacMania iNterpriz 
Think different, Think 
big sti!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2000)

p'tain...pourtant y'a un bouton qui mène droit a une page pour télécharger le soft..;

ftp://ftp.yellowdoglinux.com/pub/yellowdog/iso/

si tu commences comme ça, crois moi t'es pas sorti de l'auberge...enfin, bon courage quand meme.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (8 Décembre 2000)

C sur que dans ce cas, t'es pas sorti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PMais je te souhaite aussi bon courage, et prend le bien à deux mains, nparce que sinon, t'es mal barré


----------

